# The Hodgepocalypse Cometh



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 17, 2019)

Not completely sure if this is the best location, so mods feel free to move this where it should be. 

*****







Hodgepocalypse - Dark Revelations - the Role-Playing Game

After many years of tinkering, tweaking and so forth, I finally got the Hodgepocalypse ready to go for publication:

Witness the wonder of post-post-apocalyptic North America reinterpreted in its own twisted and often comical glory.
Seven new species as well as new twists on classic races.
Species talents that allow your character to develop their natural abilities.
A Class/Path System that allows customization in your character along with archetypes.
Modern weapons and equipment
Vehicles and the rules for driving them.
New Spells and a spell malfunction table.

Arriving on December 24th, just in time for Christmas on drivethrurpg.

If you want a free copy, to have a game run online, or the gm package for your own group please contact me on @drevrpg or drevrpg@gmail.com

#5e #dnd5e #dnd #drevrpg #dungeonsanddragons #apocalypse

https://www.drevrpg.com


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 27, 2019)

and I'm happy to report it's finally here. 








						Hodgepocalypse© Dark Revelations - The Role-Playing Game - Chris Constantin | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hodgepocalypse© Dark Revelations - The Role-Playing Game -    Hodgepocalypse - Dark Revelations - the Role-Playing Game  After many years of tinkering, tweaking and so forth, the




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jan 9, 2020)

I got 4 modules at the "can polish off in a month" and trying to see which grabs you first.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jan 24, 2020)

trying to get feedback on my pc critters for 5e.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Jan 24, 2020)

Didn’t know about this. Would this make a good supplement for playing in a simply modern world, or is it too heavily geared toward post apocalypse for that?


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jan 24, 2020)

It's my gonzo world filled with weird concepts.  It's doable, but if you want to play a more straight lace modern game, ultramodern 5 might be a better fit.

edit: Post-post apocalyptic with magic is the theme so I have spellcasting classes and a definite mix of viable mix of species available for player characters.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Apr 28, 2020)

I am happy to report that we finally got the 5e book of danger (aka the monster manual for the hodgepocalypse - a post-post apocalyptic setting with magic) ready for feedback and game testing. If you are interested, please contact us at drevrpg@gmail.com #drevrpg #5e #apocalypse #dnd5e #dungeonsanddragons www.hodgepocalypse.com


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 25, 2021)

I've had a beta version of my monster manual for hodgepocalypse for ages now. I'm putting up a share so I can get people to try it out, test the critters (they are 5e compatible), and give feedback while I work on my module.


----------

